# Kassie Ann



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I had jsut started working for my boss 3 years ago. They wanted to get standerbreeds for her bizzness. She is branching out and doign carrage rides. She took me along to go and adopt old brood mares for free. Here I am not knowing my boss yet from a hole in the ground. Have to go with her to a adoption place that made me think about the horse I use to have Dizzey. 

We drove up a long drive way and to a place where they kept them all. I saw a bunch of beautiful animals running and playing. I was upset cause i thought that none of these woudl be mine.

They showed us a few horse and also kassie Ann. My boss passed her up but I just coudl nto get her off my mind. I kept going back to the pasture that she was in. She came up too me  and just nuzzled me and blew air in my face sniffing me. I petted her and played with her while my boss picked out 3 other mares.  

She saw what was happening and ask me if I wanted to get a mare and board it at her place. I hugged her and then pointed out Kassie. :horse: She dose not board anynmore cause she has had bad exsperses with boarders.

I have RA (rumortory Arthrist (sp)) and it is hard for me to mount a horse. Kassie just stands there as I have to use a bucket to get up on her. :sun: She has a mothering personality  and mothers all the other horses. She loves to be babied and played with even on the days that I can nto ride cause I hurt way to much and the drugs are not working I still go out and play with her. I think she understand when I am hurting cause she tries to comfot me. I got the perfect horse for me. Even though she is a older mare she gives me a bright spot in my life. 

Just like Pani!


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

I read your story, and I'm so glad. Animals that love you and that you can love back are really some of the best medicine...(little babies are good that way too).


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Today I took my baby Kassie to the blacksmith (aka amish guy named Seth). We do my boss husband horse Katie first because she is the hardest one to work with. They I put my baby in the cross ties. Seth starts working on her feet and then looks at me and ask me, SO when is she due?? I looked at him and said what!?!?!?! He smirks and tells me that my baby is breeding. I almost had a heart attack. I did want another horse since I was going to give my youngest dauhter Kassie because I want her to have a safe horse like her to ride as her first horse. But we are going to waite until a vet conferms it. SO no picking out cute little halter and baby horse blankets just yet. I will keep you posted


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

That is so sweet! I'm happy for you, its always geat to have a nice horse you can look towards. Hopefully the birthing will go good!

Oh, I just noticed, you posted this in the 'For sale' section. Lol. oh well.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

What a wonderful story... I am glad you got the horse, or should I say I am glad Kassie Ann got you. :hug: it does sound like you two where destined to find each other.
What a surprise that must have been to find out she is preggers. :shocked: Best of luck with the upcoming foal!


----------

